# Links to God's Sovereignty??? I need some input



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 4, 2005)

Brethren,

I'd like some feedback on something. I shared something with a brother recently, and I think we've found some agreement on something.

In studying Scripture, it seems to me that there has to be a link that connects all three aspects of Bible prophecy (past, present, and future), predestination, and election. When he shared with me that this particular link is the Sovereignty of God, I thought it made perfect sense.

I tried sharing this with my wife, who does not completely believe in the God's sovereignty (believes in the fulfillment of prophecy, but believes that man has the will and the capacity to believe ). I wound up getting nowhere with her .

Does anyone have anything to substantiate this (Scripture, books, etc)?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2005)

This thread might be helpful to you.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry, I meant to put the CHAINED smiley where the gray smiley is. I should have proofread this before submitting this new topic. CHAINED should have been shown to illustrate the bondage (not the freedom) which "free will" is under.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 4, 2005)

Andrew,

I'll try to take a look at it when I have the time. I appreciate the feedback.

Would AW Pink's book The Sovereignty of God be of any help?

Thanks.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 4, 2005)

*Intelligence*

I think if only we studied one verse in Colossians more than we do we would begin to understand how Sovereign God is. 'He is before all things'


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonGoodwin_
> Andrew,
> 
> I'll try to take a look at it when I have the time. I appreciate the feedback.
> ...



I highly recommend Pink's book. It is one of the best (if not THE best) intro to the Sovereignty of God. Get it. Read it. Love it.


----------



## andreas (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.the-highway.com/sovereignty_Murray1.html

andreas.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 5, 2005)

Pink is a "free read" on the web as well. It's probably Pink's best work. Some of his later stuff, espeically the work on "what is saving faith" seemed to get into "navel gazing".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 5, 2005)

Adding to the previous excellent works recommended on this subject, I would also reference Loraine Boettner's _The Sovereignty of God_.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 5, 2005)

Brethren,

Thanks for all of your input. I will try to, excuse the pun, lay my hands on all this material ASAP. Especially in this day and age, we all need not rest on the laurels of Truth and become slack.


----------

